# Century Wavemaster 2xl pro thoughts/reviews



## N1nja

I have been doing wing chun for many years and recently now started training JKD.
So thought I would treat myself to a new Heavy bag as my old one has seen better days.

Apparently these are the upgraded version of the XXL. Base smaller, slightly taller and more stable, tougher material etc.......

Has anyone else got one of these and wondered what your thoughts/reviews of them.?

Also did you fill the base with sand or water? Does it make much difference?
Thanks in advance eveyone..........

Century Wavemaster 2xl pro


----------



## JR 137

I haven't seen/used the 2XL Pro, but I used an XXL at my local Y for several months.

The long-term durability of the XXL is suspect.  The 2XL Pro uses the same screw-in principle, I believe.  I read the lock nut was upgraded, but I assume the design flaw still exists where the part of the bag itself screws into the lock nut breaks.  Perhaps not.  

I had a thread here on Wavemaster XXL vs BOB durability.  A few reported the problem with several bags.  Same thing on another forum I post in.  Same thing after asking a few local instructors who have them.  Kick the bag with some force, and it snaps.  

I bought a BOB XL.

Fill the base with sand.  Or better yet pea gravel.  My BOB shakes a little bit, but it doesn't slide at all. It's on a rough-ish concrete floor in my basement.  Water sloshes around, and it's not as heavy.  The XXL I used to hit had water in it; some would come out of the cap, and it was just annoying overall.

Pea gravel is heavier than sand and at Home Depot was the same price (maybe 10 cents difference per bag).  I filled mine with six 0.5 cubic foot bags.

If you can hang a heavy bag, look into Outslayer.  Cheaper than the 2XL Pro and far better.  If I could've hung a bag, I would've went that route.


----------



## N1nja

Thanks JR 137

Interesting, I have seen people and instructor hitting this bag on youtube and it seem to hold up ok. I did have a concern about the plastic part screwing into the base and weather it will be strong enough over time.

I tried some other everlast and body power bag in stores but they move around alot and very springy. I could'nt find anywhere to try the wavemaster 2xl pro, so went on what I saw on the youtube video. Actually punching and kicking looked like it could take a good workout, some people showed it being knocked over but really they and just pushing it and not striking it.

There dos'nt seem to be many option in the freestanding bag range and unfortunalty I cannot hang a heavy bag anywhere.

Hoping it will last me and not break where it fits into the base.

Good tip on the pea gravel...... Did you xxl hold up well or did it eventually break?

Century Emailed me saying the xxl was more for home use and the 2xl pro is more for commercial use ? I thought both bags were commercial use, this meaning would be more durable....


----------



## Danny T

Had 6 XXL's...broke everyone of them at the base. Had two that screwed directly into the base early models that lasted just over a year. The other 4 had nut design from the both of the base. They all broke at the base of the upright just above the threads. I don't know about the 2XL Pro nor am I willing to spend the money trying them. They may hold up well. I know several schools with the XXLs who like them saying they have had no problems. In our case they have not held up to power punching and kicking.


----------



## N1nja

HI Danny T,

That does not sound great, did they replace them under warranty for you?

Fingers crossed the new 2xl pro has been modified to make it tougher.

Are you still using freestanding bags? what do you use?


----------



## Danny T

N1nja said:


> HI Danny T,
> 
> That does not sound great, did they replace them under warranty for you?
> 
> Fingers crossed the new 2xl pro has been modified to make it tougher.
> 
> Are you still using freestanding bags? what do you use?


No.

Maybe so...I don't know and am not going to spend the money on one to find out.

I have 2 BOBs that we use with beginners and for stick work. They have held up well however only beginners use them. I have 14 hanging heavy bags and 2 pole heavy bags that get pounded on everyday by many different skill levels.


----------



## N1nja

Century just informed me via there chat system on there website that the 2xl pro has an improved stem and nut system which has resolved the issues you mention on the xxl. Lets hope so as mine is arriving monday cost £325 !! Not cheap ..


----------



## JR 137

N1nja said:


> Century just informed me via there chat system on there website that the 2xl pro has an improved stem and nut system which has resolved the issues you mention on the xxl. Lets hope so as mine is arriving monday cost £325 !! Not cheap ..



I hope it works out great for you.

I liked the XXL.  It was a great length for me, as I could combine face level punches and knee level kicks in combinations.  I didn't mind it moving around too much, but it was near a corner.  An opponent is going to move too.  I thought it could've been a little firmer, but it was forgiving.

Edit - The XXL wasn't my bag, it was at my local gym (YMCA).


----------



## Dirty Dog

Free standing bags are never (to my way of thinking) quite as good as a hanging bag. But the world isn't perfect...

We fill our bases with sand. I don't know if there's any difference in weight, but they seem to less tippy than when we filled them with water.
And when they split (and they will - I've split several myself) along the casting seams, the sand is much less messy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

I have

1. 100 lb heavy bag,
2. Wavemaster,
3. hanging 90 lb throwing dummy.

I like 3 for the human shape. I can

- palm strike to the neck.
- jab/cross to the face.
- front kick to the groin.
- side kick to the chest.
- roundhouse kick to the leg.
- ...


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Free standing bags are never (to my way of thinking) quite as good as a hanging bag. But the world isn't perfect...
> 
> We fill our bases with sand. I don't know if there's any difference in weight, but they seem to less tippy than when we filled them with water.
> And when they split (and they will - I've split several myself) along the casting seams, the sand is much less messy.



According to Google...

1 cubic foot of water weighs 62.4 lbs
1 cubic foot of dry sand weighs about 100 lbs

So if you're filling the base up by volume (most people will keep putting stuff in until it's full, rather than weighing it), the sand will weigh significantly more than water.  I got 3 cubic feet of pea gravel into my BOB six 0.5 cubic feet bags).  If I had the patience and desire, I could've probably fought to get another one in there.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> According to Google...
> 
> 1 cubic foot of water weighs 62.4 lbs
> 1 cubic foot of dry sand weighs about 100 lbs
> 
> So if you're filling the base up by volume (most people will keep putting stuff in until it's full, rather than weighing it), the sand will weigh significantly more than water.  I got 3 cubic feet of pea gravel into my BOB six 0.5 cubic feet bags).  If I had the patience and desire, I could've probably fought to get another one in there.



Google is wrong about sand. The size and shape of the particles of sand will vary widely, which will affect density, and therefore weight.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> Google is wrong about sand. The size and shape of the particles of sand will vary widely, which will affect density, and therefore weight.



They gave a range and noted moisture will also effect it.  I think the range was 40 lbs to 60 lbs.

I bought a 0.5 cubic foot bag of sand from Home Depot for something else.  It had some water in it.  Weighed 43 lbs.  So even at 40 lbs., it's still notably heavier than water.

Not sure how much the pea gravel weighed. It was noticeably heavier than sand when I bought it.  I was going to weigh it, but didn't feel like running from the basement to the second floor to get my scale.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JR 137 said:


> They gave a range and noted moisture will also effect it.  I think the range was 40 lbs to 60 lbs.



So it can be off by a factor of 50%. That's quite the opposite of accuracy.


----------



## JR 137

Dirty Dog said:


> So it can be off by a factor of 50%. That's quite the opposite of accuracy.



Regardless of the accuracy, are you saying water weighs just as much as sand per whatever volume unit?


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dirty Dog said:


> We fill our bases with sand. I don't know if there's any difference in weight, but they seem to less tippy than when we filled them with water.





JR 137 said:


> Regardless of the accuracy, are you saying water weighs just as much as sand per whatever volume unit?



I thought I was pretty clear in stating that I do not know what difference (if any) exists between water filled and sand filled. Using a guide which has a +/- of 50% is pretty much pointless, since that's just a wild *** guess. Which leaves us back at my original statement that I don't know what difference (if any) exists between water filled and sand filled.


----------



## N1nja

Well been using the century wavemaster pro 2xl as much as possible and I am really impressed so far.

I filled min with 6 x 25kgs of dried kiln sand and its taken quite a beating already and holding up really well.

Every now and then I just check to make sure the bags is screwed tighly in the base.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I Have had 4 XXL Century bags and they are just okay.  As DirtyDog mentioned nothing will beat a hanging heavy bag.  If you can hang a heavy bag get a Muay Thai bag and you will never go back!


----------



## JowGaWolf

Danny T said:


> Had 6 XXL's...broke everyone of them at the base. Had two that screwed directly into the base early models that lasted just over a year. The other 4 had nut design from the both of the base. They all broke at the base of the upright just above the threads. I don't know about the 2XL Pro nor am I willing to spend the money trying them. They may hold up well. I know several schools with the XXLs who like them saying they have had no problems. In our case they have not held up to power punching and kicking.


I think many of these bags are made for fitness kickboxing classes and not actual martial art or boxing training where students are generating more power than what is found in fitness classes.  The bags may hold up for martial arts students who aren't focused on developing power.  This assumption is bases on the fact that I see these bags at martial arts schools with a large group of child students and the fitness kick boxing classes.  Most gyms that I see that are geared towards competitive fighting or learning how to cause maximum damage tend to use the traditional bags.


----------



## Danny T

JowGaWolf said:


> I think many of these bags are made for fitness kickboxing classes and not actual martial art or boxing training where students are generating more power than what is found in fitness classes.  The bags may hold up for martial arts students who aren't focused on developing power.  This assumption is bases on the fact that I see these bags at martial arts schools with a large group of child students and the fitness kick boxing classes.  Most gyms that I see that are geared towards competitive fighting or learning how to cause maximum damage tend to use the traditional bags.


I agree...
As I stated they simply have not held up to _power punching and kicking_.


----------



## Art M.

I have one of these.  It is a good target.  Fill with water or sand.  Great for forms.


----------

